# Heizungssteuerung mit Logo



## reiner587 (6 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

hätte da mal ne Frage an die Logo-Experten hier im Forum: Ich möchte eine Witterungsgeführte Heizungssteuerung mit der Logo 12/24RC, Version 0BA5, verwirklichen. Die Sensoren sind KTY81-210 PTC´s (Außentemperatur, Heizungsvorlauftemperatur).  Der Mischer braucht wie üblich einen Ausgang für AUF und einen Für ZU. 

Bring leider irgendwie nix gescheites her... Kann mir da jemand nen Tipp geben wie man das machen könnte? Habs schon mit dem PI Regler probiert bin aber net so richtig hinter die genaue Funktion gekommen....

Danke!!!!


----------



## lorenz2512 (6 Februar 2007)

hallo,
bei der 5er logosoft ist ein beispiel mit dabei.


----------



## reiner587 (7 Februar 2007)

*Logo*

Ja das hab ich auch schon gefunden nur arbeitet die Schaltung viel anders als ich will. Ich möchte, dass bei 0°C Außentemperatur der Vorlauf 55°C hat. Wirds draußen kälter, soll der Vorlauf wärmer werden; wirds draußen wärmer, Vorlauf runter. Und die Schaltung soll so lange regeln, bis mir ein anderer Fühler (im Puffer/ Ofen) weniger als die gewünschte Vorlautemperatur meldet.


Danke falls mir da jemand was macht


----------



## swmggs (8 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

kenne mich zwar mit Logo nicht aus, denke aber die Bausteine sind wohl ähnlich.

Regler = PID

Aussenfühler = linear-Baustein 0° = 55°, zb -15° = 75°

swmggs


----------



## Fux (9 Februar 2007)

Hallo,
Siemens hat auf seiner Beispiel-Seite eine Anwendung drin: "Heizungregelung mit Nachtabsenkung" . Das dürfte Dir helfen.
http://www.automation.siemens.com/logo/html_00/products/02Applications/index.html
Auf der rechten Hälfte der Seite bekommst Du das Programm, schau Dir aber auch auf der Linken das PDF an, weil hierzu eine Tabelle drinsteht die evtl. brauchst, um die Steilheit der Heizkurve zu verändern.

Gruß
Fux


----------



## tompi999 (9 Februar 2007)

Hallo,
hab dir mal was gemacht. Aber so ganz zufrieden kann man damit nicht sein:
1. Der KTY81-210 hat einen gewissen Range, in dem er schwankt. Das heißt, du mußt deine Fühler effektiv bei den zwei gewünschten Temperaturen (z. Bsp. 0° und +20°) messen und danach die "Kurve" neu berechnen.
2. Die "Kurve" ist keine Kurve, sondern eine Gerade, was nicht den Heizungskurven entspricht. Du könntest da ev. verschiedene kleinere Geraden "basteln", um so einer Heizungskurve möglichst nahe zu kommen.
3.Der KTY81-210 ist über diesen Temperaturbereich nicht besonders konstant.
4.max. Messstrom sollte laut Literatur 1mA nicht überschreiten(wegen Eigenerwärmung). Ich hab das ganze für einen Widerstand=10k ausgelegt (das ergibt ~2mA, wenn du noch größere Widerstände verwendest, fehlt dir die Auflösung)
5. Toll wäre es, eine elegantere Ansteuerung für den Mischermotor zu realisieren. Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand.
@swmggs: Was hast du gemeint mit dem PID-Regler? VL-SOLL und VL-IST ausregeln?
lg
tp


----------



## mr__mines (9 Februar 2007)

Zu Punkt 2: Heizkurfe

Das mit der Kurfe ist auch nicht notwendig bei einem Wohnhaus. Ist auf den Alten Analogreglern so abgebildet.

4 Stützpunkte reichen eigentlich aus. Ist eigentlich bei allen einfachen "Kompaktreglern" so.
Am Anfang 2 etwas steilere Teilstücke nach belieben und zum Schluß z.B. ab -8°C AT etwas flacher bis -16°C AT. 
FERTIG


----------



## swmggs (9 Februar 2007)

hallo tommpi
reiner will mit Aussentemperatur und Mischersteuerung.
Ich würde die Werte des FB-Linear (Aussentemperaturreglung) als Istwert auf PID-Regler, Vorlauffühler als Sollwert, Ausgang PID auf Analog-Dreipunkt, den auf Mischer. 
Wäre ganz einfache Reglung, aber was ist mit Kesselsteuerung uswusw.

mr_mines:
Heizkurve ist oder war nicht nur bei alten Analogregler abgebildet, denke die sind sehr entscheidend für die ganze Reglung.

Ich benütze einen Funktionsblock mit 10 Werten und noch mehrere Verstellmöglichkeiten zur Feinabstimmung der Aussentemperatursteuerung.

Ihr könnt ja mal auf www.oscat.de und www.magnia.de vorbeischauen, da geht es sehr viel um Heizungssteuerung.

swmggs


----------



## maxider1 (10 Februar 2007)

*Funktionsbeschreibung*

Hallo reiner587,
bei der Programmierung kann ich dir leider nicht helfen .
Aber eine Fun für Radiatorenheizung gibt es.
Die Werte sind Standartwerte in der HKL

Pumpenfreigabe über GW AT(16-18°C) H nach unten von 3K mit 2-10h Einschalt und 1-5h Ausschaltverzögerung.
AT geführte Vorlauftemperatur PI Regelung mit XP-20 bis -40 und Tn von 60 bis 120 (Ventillaufzeitabhängig).

3 Kurven mit min Auswahl: 
Eckpunkte bzw. Knickpunkte: 20°C AT = 20 °C VL,
0°C AT = 50°C VL, -15°C = 70°C VL = max

Deine Puffer/Ofen Temp. kannst du mit einem Grenzwertmodul überwachen und die Pumpe ausschalten - bei ausgeschaltener Pumpe ist Ventil geschlossen.

gruß Max


----------



## reiner587 (13 Februar 2007)

Danke an alle! Die Tipps haben mir schon geholfen. 

@swmggs: Den rest der Steuerung hab ich schon fertig. Nur wie gesagt das mit dem Mischer bring ich nicht hin.

@tompi999: Hezlichsten Dank! Ich glaub die Schaltung ist ziemlich genau das was ich suche. Muss noch n paar sachen mit rein bringen aber des is kein Problem (sind DI´s, wie z.B. Heizung darf nicht an sein, wenn Puffer oder Kessel unter 60°C).



Auf jeden Fall muss ich sagen, das eine Heizungssteuerung mit Logo billiger ist als ne Fertige und kann zudem noch mehr.....

Danke nochmal!!!


----------



## swmggs (23 Februar 2007)

Hallo Reiner,

so könnte der Rest aussehen (Anhang aber mit Codesys).

noch ne bescheidene Frage: wieso darf bei Dir die Heizung nicht an sein wenn die Heizung oder Puffer unter 60° sind ?

mfg swmggs


----------



## reiner587 (23 Februar 2007)

60° sind n bisschen einfach ausgedrückt. Ich hab nur Puffer und Holzheizung und wenn da nun mal die Vorlauftemperatur höher is als die vorhandene Wärme kühl ich die räume eher aus als zu heizen...... und der Puffer wird auch nur kälter, regelung regelt sich tot.....


----------



## swmggs (24 Februar 2007)

Machst Du mit Raumaufschaltung ?

swmggs


----------



## reiner587 (24 Februar 2007)

Mit was?  falls du meinst ob ich die Raumtemperatur mit einbeziehe muss ich sagen nein mach ich nicht.... meine Vorlauftemperatur wird durch die Außentemperatur bestimmt.


----------



## reiner587 (27 März 2007)

Also jetzt muss ich mich auch mal wieder melden. Das prog is jetzt so weit fertig, danke nochmal für die ganzen Tipps. Haben mir sehr geholfen! Wenn das Prog dann mal meine Heizung anständig steuert dann stell ich es hier mal rein ( kennt sich zwar dann bestimmt keiner aus, aber naja *g*).


----------



## reiner587 (3 Juli 2007)

Hab jetzt noch mal ne Frage an tompi999: ich versteh leider die Schaltung nicht ganz. Funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut nur das ich mit den Analog Verstärkern nicht ganz Klar komme.  Könntest du mir bitt erlären was du mit denen alles realisierst?
Besten Dank!


----------



## tompi999 (4 Juli 2007)

*Analogverstärker*

Hallo Rainer,
weiß jetzt nicht genau, was du wissen willst.

Die Aufgabe der Verstärker liegt darin, das Analogeingangssignal (0-10V) in einen Wert zu verwandeln, der Sinn für das Programm macht (Skalieren). Einmal wird damit die Aussentemp. linear in eine Vorlauftemperatur umgerechnet (=Vorlauf_SOLL) und natürlich wird auch der Eingang der Vorlauftemp. selbst in Grad Celsius umgewandelt (=Vorlauf_IST).

Die Komparatoren brauchst du zum Abfragen von der Differenz zwischen der Temperatur Vorlauf_IST und Vorlauf_SOLL. 
Du benötigst deshalb zwei, weil ein Komparator maximal ein Zweipunktverhalten hat und du aber einen Dreipunktregler brauchst (drei Zustände: Mischer_AUS, Mischer_ZU, Mischer_AUF). 
Du könntest durch Eintragen der EIN und AUS Schwellwerte in den Komparatoren auch deinen Ausschaltbereich (MISCHER_AUS) vergrößern: z.Bsp: Vorlauf_IST=Vorlauf_SOLL plus/minus 1°


Hoffe es hilft,
lg
tp


----------



## reiner587 (18 Juli 2007)

äh ja ein wenign hilft mir das schon nur kommen meine analogwerte anders rein. und dann würde deine schaltung den vorlauf nach meiner rechnung bei 10°C Außentemp auf 90°C fahren...  


hier mal kurz ne tabelle mit meinen werten:

http://feuerwehr-kucha.de/fanblocksvo/Heizung.pdf


mein problem ist das ich leider nicht rausfinde wie ich die verstärker ienstelle....

Danke

Reiner


----------



## tompi999 (20 Juli 2007)

Hallo Rainer,
also wenn ich deine Tabelle richtig interpretiere, dann sind in der rechten Spalte deine Analog Eingangswerte der LOGO.
folgende Annahmen: 
1.Du willst bei -20° Außentemp.  eine Vorlauftemp. von 65° 

2. Du willst bei +10° Außentemp. eine Vorlauftemp. von 30°

Die von Siemens angegebene Formel zur Errechnung von GAIN/OFFSET lautet:
X=Y*A+B, wobei A=GAIN und B=OFFSET, X ist der Wert den du erghalten willst, also im ersten Fall willst du (am Display=Vorlauf_SOLL) 65° erhalten.
Y ist der Wert, der am Analogeingang anliegt, also im ersten Fall guckst du in deine Tabelle und siehst -20° Außen ergibt 117 am analogen Eingang.
Laut beiden Annahmen erhält man jetzt zwei Gleichungen mit 2 Unbekannten:
1.    65=117*A+B
2.    30=168*A+B
ergibt nach Adam Riese GAIN=A=-0,69 
und OFFSET=B=146
Und weil diese Rechnungen halt nicht besonders spannend sind, hab ich das ganze irgendwann mal im EXCEL gemacht, kannst auch haben.
lg
tp


----------



## reiner587 (23 Juli 2007)

Ok jetzt funktioniert das ganze. Vielen Dank für die Tabelle! Hab mich da irgendwo  beim gain verrechnet.

Vielen herzlichen Dank für die großartige Hilfe!!!!!


----------

